# Very off topic, working for Rakuten



## Slypig5000 (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel like I need a change. My current job is a dead end. I've been playing around with this idea for awhile about moving abroad for work, but I'd like to steer clear of teaching English. I found this position at Rakuten, https://progres02.jposting.net/pgrakuten/job.phtml?job_code=1505&lang=en and thought it would be, at the very least, interesting. I know that there are members on here that have traveled or lived in Japan and I was wondering what your personal impressions of the company are? Or what it was like to find work and live in Japan. I assume that realistically, since I do not speak Japanese, that I would be a very poor candidate for this position. But having a dedicated HR website in English seems that there is some eagerness to look at western business development. If not Rakuten, are there companies that I should look into overseas?



Edit, clarification.


----------



## tripleq (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been to Japan around 30 times and lived there twice for a total of about 2 years. The bottom line about travelling for an extended period or moving abroad is that you never know till you try. Sometimes the surprise is good. Sometimes not. As long as you aren't spending your last dollar or otherwise giving yourself no other options it could be worth a shot. Just give yourself the flexibility to move on if you feel the need. The biggest challenges many westerners face when moving to Japan are dealing with the Japanese work ethic and conformity. Here in the west the emphasis is usually on individuality but there it is on conformity. Then again, they do tend to cut foreigners a lot of slack. It might be a good experience.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 6, 2013)

Being a piping inspector I would love to travel abroad with my works in a few years after all the kids are in the college or military branch of their choice. Though I would not want to work the Nuke in Japan after the second incident even though I have experience in multiple nuclear plants here in the states. Been wanting to spend some time in Japan and would love to be getting paid for it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know anything about working in Japan but I say go for it.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 7, 2013)

Everyone that I have spoken to that has lived overseas, even if for a short period of time, loved the experience. Something fulfilling about experiencing a different culture. I would love to try it some day!


----------



## Slypig5000 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback and encouragement guys, I found a recruiter email that I'm going to follow up on.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 7, 2013)

would you get a rakuten discount? lol, that alone makes it worth it!


----------



## Slypig5000 (Oct 10, 2013)

labor of love said:


> would you get a rakuten discount? lol, that alone makes it worth it!



I'd be swimming in knives, hahaha, oh thats a bad idea...


----------



## apathetic (Oct 11, 2013)

Somewhat late on this thread, but living overseas is always a great experience. Good luck with that!!!


----------

